# Monster Bluegill



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

My son and I were bass fishin, but these pesky blue gill kept hitting the jerkbait. Nick caught the biggest one first(bluegill) but the dang batteries died in the camera, and we didnt get his pic (it made these look small) We caught a bunch of bass too.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Good report,good pics butwhere in the heck was these blue gills caught ? Just a general idea don't want the gps numbers but it would be nice.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i was recently fishing n a pond in pace and caught severalbulls like that on a pop-r of all things i bet each one of them were near a pound need to get back there and go bream fishing


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

We were fishing a pond in Milton.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

That is some good eating right there. I live in Milton so if you ever need someone to go with you let me know!!!!!!:clap


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Big un. them brim must be hungry.


----------



## TxFlyFisher (Apr 6, 2009)

That's a good lookin' blue gill!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Larry. You were over in Milton and didn't call......I'm hurt...ha!


----------

